# mixing peps in same syringe



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

as the title says im looking at getting ghrp2/mod igf but can you draw them up in same syringe and if you can how?

i no this might sound a thick question but just wondering to save jabbing


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes you can, draw up GHRP then MOD GRF it is really simple mate


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul do you leave a gap with air I've read a couple of things was hoping someone would basicially tell me it as I'm an idiot, or do you draw 2ticks ghrp2 then go to 7on the insulin needle so that's 100mcg mod igf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No gap needed just draw up 100mcg of GHRP then draw up 100mcg of the GHRH then inject


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Paul again, just to make sure if i was to mix both ghrp 2 n mod with 2ml bac water using a 1ml insulin needle I'd draw 2ticks ghrp2 n 5 ticks mod (yes u might laf at this but that's y am on here to learn, 1tick is that the black lines?)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have you read this mate...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html

Explains what you need to know, each tick is on a 1ml slin is 2iu and you need 4iu of ghrp 2 and 10iu(5 ticks) of mod

Tick are the black lines


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No problems, I've often loaded a syringe with hgh/mt2/hcg and stuck it!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

That PM you sent made no sense to me mate?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry ill resend it tomo


----------

